# how short is too short?



## NicoleS11 (Nov 21, 2008)

well it all depends on what you are comfortable with. I know my stud horse is 14.3 hands(which is very small for me) cause im 5'10 and when i get on him he fells like he is 16H. So i would be more worried about other things in a horse than size.


----------



## LauraB (Nov 11, 2008)

You would probably look a little tall on a 12 hand pony, that is really pretty small. You would look just fine on a 13.2 to a 14 hand pony or larger.


----------



## Spyder (Jul 27, 2008)

I would look at something about 14.3 hh with a maximum of 15.2. Ideally about 15.hh to 15.1 would be just about right. It has size and will fit most jumping courses.

Since many people want either ponies or full sized horses I find that this size range can often be a little cheaper.


----------



## Rebelappy (Dec 22, 2008)

what size a horse have you rode in the past? comfortablity is a big thing really my first lesson horse i rode was 14 hands and i looked ridiculous because im almost 6 feet tall but she was awsome learning partner. My boys are in the 15 hands and their like paradise to me where my dads horse is 16.2 and hes fun to ride but too big for me .. i have a friend whos about your height and she was very comfortable on her 16 hand TB jumper ..


----------



## NorthernMama (Mar 12, 2008)

Most horses / ponies will be able to carry you, so the issues become 1. what you are comfortable with, 2. how much you are still going to grow, 3. how long you plan to keep the horse, 4. how high do you want to jump and 5. do you want a horse or a pony? They do have different attitudes and different needs for sure.

Except for small kids, I don't understand getting anything under 14 hands, but lots of people do and they just love their small mounts. Don't let what you "look like" be an issue unless you are showing. Your comfort, happiness and future are more important - for you and your new horse.


----------



## DixiesPaintedNova (Nov 18, 2008)

Well I feel your pain...Im only 4'11 and have no hope of ever getting any taller! I find that usually 14-14.3 hand horses are easier to just hop on and ride. Thats about the ideal height for any "short" person if you want to jump or something.


----------



## FoxyRoxy1507 (Jul 15, 2008)

DixiesPaintedNova said:


> Well I feel your pain...Im only 4'11 and have no hope of ever getting any taller! I find that usually 14-14.3 hand horses are easier to just hop on and ride. _Thats about the ideal height for any "short" person if you want to jump or something._




I dont necessarily agree with that. I'm 5'1 and my horse is 16.2h. I've ridden tons of ponies as catchrides and retrains atshows and at my stables but i feel more comfortable on the big guys. I'm short but i have long legs so i can ride the bigger horses and still not look like a peanut. The shortest horse i owned was 15.2TB but the second shortest is the one i have now and he's a TB jumper/eventer and i feel so secure on him and we've jumped over 4foot. All my other horses were about the same, my last TB was 16.2, my DWB was 16.3 and my Hanovarian was 18h. If your comfortable on the horse then that's all that matters and as long as you dont look weird on it, like your legs shouldnt wrap around its tummy! lol


----------



## equineangel91 (Oct 8, 2008)

im 5"2 120lb and i ride a 16.3 standardbred, no prob.
And my legs are not that long at all, 

in the past ive ridden a 17h draft with ease too
its all about *fitness*, not really height or anything. 

If you dont want a little horse, go ahead and get a big horse, its no problem, so long as you can handle it. Test him out first


----------



## Cat (Jul 26, 2008)

Ride them and try them. Its more about the width than the actual height. I'm 5'9 and comfortably ride a 13.3 hand haflinger and he is very comfortable for me. His extra width takes up my leg much better than my taller, but narrower horse. Even looking at pictures I look a lot better on the 13.3 hand haflinger than I do the 15 hand horse. 

At 5 foot - you could get away with even smaller than me.


----------



## tazassape (Oct 8, 2008)

And this is in the classifieds section cause........


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

You know it really depends on the build of the horse. A lot of the time you can get away with smaller horses if they are thicker. I rode my old trainer's pony for a few years and he was only 14'1hh(I'm 5'5) but I got away with it I think mainly because he was big barreled. 
Karen O'Connor rode a pony thru a 3 day event. Teddy was only 14'1hh(the poor guy was put down in May-a injury during his handling).

Unless your feet are dangling way past the barrel of the horse you are riding, or your feet dragging on the ground :lol: I wouldn't worry to much about the size of the pony.


----------



## Wallaby (Jul 13, 2008)

I'm 5 7ish, 145 pounds, and my favorite horse ever to ride was this little maybe 13 hand something POA. My feet were a little dangly off his sides, but he was perfectly comfortable and I was happy. The only thing was that since he was so small the saddles that were comfy for me were a little too big for him.
I say don't let your height or lack there of get in the way of what horse/pony you buy. =D
Good luck!


----------



## CheyAut (Nov 26, 2008)

I'm the same size as you. My personal preference is 13.2-14 hands. I prefer not higher than 14.2, although my TB is 16h and my arabian gelding 15.3 and I feel fine on them... but they're harder to get up on


----------



## PaintHorseMares (Apr 19, 2008)

Cat said:


> Ride them and try them. Its more about the width than the actual height. I'm 5'9 and comfortably ride a 13.3 hand haflinger and he is very comfortable for me. His extra width takes up my leg much better than my taller, but narrower horse. Even looking at pictures I look a lot better on the 13.3 hand haflinger than I do the 15 hand horse.


This is very true. Everyone I know that had never ridden a stocky horse has been surprised at what I difference it makes when they have tried our Paint mares (14.2hh-15.2hh). I have the opposite problem being 6' 4", but look 'just right' on our 15.2hh lead mare. That extra width takes up a LOT of leg.


----------



## Supermane (Sep 23, 2007)

Wow, I'm the same and I really only feel comfortable on horses 15.2 hh to 16.0 hh. I can ride a stockier pony, but I feel way to close to the ground, ideally I like 15.3 hh.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

I think it really depends on what you like. So long as you choose a horse that can comfortably carry your weight (and as small as you are, that would be nearly anything LOL) then it is a matter of preferance. I am 5'5" and weigh about 145 and have ridden everything from a 14hh QH to a 17.2hh draft and I have found that I like horses in the 15 to 16 hh range. Right now the 2 horses that I ride most often are 14.3 and 15.2. Anything much taller than 16 and I have trouble getting on without help.


----------



## jklfarm (Jan 5, 2009)

It all depends on how the the horse fills out your leg. I am 5'8". The bay is 15.3 and very petite and narrow. The orange pony is 14.1 and WIDE! I looks about the same on both!



















Both are for sale, btw
Home Page


----------



## horsegirl123 (Jan 7, 2009)

Hmmm... I think maybe 13.2 and up, but it depends on one's own oppinion. When you ride your horse/pony, I think that your legs should not be past your horse/pony's belly.


----------



## prbygenny (Aug 2, 2008)

I agree with CAT how wide the horse or pony is really makes the difference! I am 5' 4" and my TB is 15.1 but he is really wide barreled (like a WB) so anyone who has seen me on him thinks we are a perfect match. I have also ridden my moms almost 16 hand mare TB but she is so narrow I feel like I am going to fall off!! I like my short wide horse.LOL. I also rode a 14.3 who was wide and he felt good too. 
jmo.


----------



## centrestableswendy (Dec 21, 2008)

I'm only 5'1"( I'M NOT SHORT, I'M FUN SIZED!!!). My share board horse is 16.1. I thought she'd be too big for me, but she's so leggy and slender, she doesn't feel that big. Plus she's got a huge stride, and a trot to die for! I was more comfortable on her than I was on a 14.1hh large pony I tried. Granted, I have several balance issues due to a head injury from a car accident, so the smoother the horse, the more secure I feel.


----------



## Lucara (Apr 5, 2008)

I'm 5'9 and honestly I feel uncomfortable on anything shorter than 15h. I guess it doesnt help that I'm partial to drafts. =/


----------

